# T-dub and assorted clones 1 month flower



## thomasbagnell (Jun 10, 2021)

Can't wait


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## pute (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## thomasbagnell (Jun 10, 2021)

From afar


----------



## thomasbagnell (Jun 13, 2021)

5 weeks flower


----------

